# Hublot Big Bang 301.SB.131.RX Question



## alexithymia

Hi all, 

1st time on here. So glad I found this forum.

I've come across a Big Bang 301.SB.131.RX for sale on the web, it claims to have the serial 731164

Is there any way I can check if that's a genuine serial or where/who it's registered to?

And does this model always have the HUB4100 engraved into the movement?

I'll also try and get some photos and post up for analysis/discussion


Thanks everyone

alexithymia


----------



## alexithymia

Correct me if I'm wrong but does this model always have 'HUB4100' engraved into the movement?


----------



## mikemargolis

731164 is a 301.SB.131.RX sold by Hublot in June 2008.

Without photos it is impossible to authenticate, it could always be that the guy who made your fake watch copied the serial number off a real one. Serial numbers are only one part of the puzzle.


----------



## alexithymia

-


----------



## Sycdave

I have a strong suspicion that you may have been looking at a very high quality fake. I have the exact same watch as you that I just purchased from a Hublot dealer. I found this link that may help you determine if it is fake or not. Best of luck. Precision Timepieces: Identifying a Hublot Big Bang Replica


----------



## mr_october

I agree with *Sycdave*
Also, I believe the genuine Hublot should have 'titanium' written on one side and 'ceramic' written on the other side as marked in the photo below.


----------

